# Inter - Fiorentina 2-1



## admin (30 Settembre 2012)

Forza Florentia!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Settembre 2012)

Vincono in scioltezza i viola.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Settembre 2012)

li ammazza la Fiorentina


----------



## Maverick (30 Settembre 2012)

I agree.


----------



## DannySa (30 Settembre 2012)

Si è coperto la faccia da mezzo metro ed è rigore, ben fatto.


----------



## Maverick (30 Settembre 2012)

Coutinho 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

AZZZZZ Milito! Traversa.


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2012)

Sono TUTTE di un altro livello rispetto a noi.


----------



## iceman. (30 Settembre 2012)

Ma quanto e' brutto giannoccaro, gli mancano i denti


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Settembre 2012)

iniziano già i regali di natali rigore ridicolo proprio ne danno 10 ogni partita se danno questo


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2012)

Mamma mia


----------



## Degenerate X (30 Settembre 2012)

Sarebbe così bello se succedesse mentre esulta, si accascia e si spegne.


----------



## Maverick (30 Settembre 2012)

Cassanoooooo


----------



## raducioiu (30 Settembre 2012)

Fortissima sta Fiorentina eh.


----------



## DannySa (30 Settembre 2012)

Che bel weekend, grazie Milan


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Settembre 2012)

si va beh pazzesco sto qui con noi faceva schifo faceva di tutto per non segnare, ora fa il fenomeno per carità...


----------



## Petrecte (30 Settembre 2012)

Fanno tutti a gara per far scappare la Juve.


----------



## Principe (30 Settembre 2012)

No ma Cassano Pazzini devo dire che è' stato un grande scambio per l'Inter... Loro intanto hanno milito noi abbiamo Pazzini e non abbiamo i giocatori per servirlo ..... Dirigenti ridicoli e comunque Cassano non era da dare all'inter


----------



## Petrecte (30 Settembre 2012)

E oltre a Cassano gli diamo pure dei bei soldi....grande antennista grande.


----------



## Ghantz (30 Settembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> No ma Cassano Pazzini devo dire che è' stato un grande scambio per l'Inter... Loro intanto hanno milito noi abbiamo Pazzini e non abbiamo i giocatori per servirlo ..... Dirigenti ridicoli e comunque Cassano non era da dare all'inter



Esatto...un altro regalo stile "Pirlo"....veramente non capisco cosa gli passi per la testa ai dirigenti quando fannoo ste *******te....7M + Cassano per Pazzini....PAZZINIII!!!Ci rendiamo conto?Che con i giocatori che abbiamo non serve a niente...


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Settembre 2012)

romulooooooooooooooo vaiiiiiiiiii avanti


----------



## Principe (30 Settembre 2012)

Ancora a me devono spiegare perché Galliani sarebbe un buon dirigente ahsha godo con la difesa dell'Inter può succedere qualunque cosa cmq meglio Montella che fa gioco che quel somaro di allegri


----------



## Maverick (30 Settembre 2012)

Vabbe.. lasciato DA SOLO.


----------



## prd7 (30 Settembre 2012)

L'inter non è niente, questi sono come noi nel 2009-2010. Squadra spaccata in due tronconi con Cassano Milito davanti e gli altri dietro. Contro una squadra perdono.


----------



## Principe (30 Settembre 2012)

Ghantz ha scritto:


> Esatto...un altro regalo stile "Pirlo"....veramente non capisco cosa gli passi per la testa ai dirigenti quando fanno oste *******te....7M + Cassano per Pazzini....PAZZINIII!!!Ci rendiamo conto?Che con i giocatori che abbiamo non serve a niente...



Il punto e' ma se lo abbiamo capito io è te un dirigente di calcio di serie a può fare una cosa del genere? Io penso che abbiano o perso la testa o non so più cosa pensare


----------



## If Everyone Cared (30 Settembre 2012)

e il bello è che per il 90% del forum l'operazione era pure sensata.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Settembre 2012)

cmq e vero non era da dare all'inter, ma lui voleva andare via a tutti i costi e tenere uno scontento e pagargli l ostipendo il milan non puo permetterselo,


----------



## Maverick (30 Settembre 2012)

Milito.. altro gol sbagliato.


----------



## prd7 (30 Settembre 2012)

Ma state qui a rimpiangere Cassano?


----------



## DannySa (30 Settembre 2012)

5 mln più Cassano per un cesso, ok mandare via Cassano ma non all'inter.
Se non era contento se ne andava in tribuna.


----------



## Principe (30 Settembre 2012)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Ma state qui a rimpiangere Cassano?



Non e' questione di rimpiangere quello schifo di mezzo uomo il problema e' che non puoi scambiarlo con Pazzini se non hai i giocatori adatti a servirlo..... Persino borriello tatticamente nella nostra squadra sarebbe meglio di Pazzini e lo abbiamo visto con bojan che già è' stato 300 volte meglio semplicemente perché servono piedi buoni..... Visto che abbiamo il centrocampo scarso tecnicamente


----------



## Petrecte (30 Settembre 2012)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Ma state qui a rimpiangere Cassano?



Assolutamente no ! Critico l'operazione in sè,Prendo Pazzini (che non mi serve ),do Cassano all'Inter e li pago pure .....


----------



## iceman. (30 Settembre 2012)

Ma almeno fester avrebbe potuto chiedere ranocchia, sarebbe stato piu' utile di pazzini, pure livaja farebbe meglio


----------



## prd7 (30 Settembre 2012)

Ancora con questa storia? Abbiamo già detto 5000 volte che è stato uno scambio alla pari, basta che analizzate l'operazione con i vari ammortamenti, contratti, plusvalenze ecc.


----------



## Petrecte (30 Settembre 2012)

Pazzini già non è un fenomeno,se poi non giochi per lui è totalmente inutile.


----------



## DannySa (30 Settembre 2012)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Ancora con questa storia? Abbiamo già detto 5000 volte che è stato uno scambio alla pari, basta che analizzate l'operazione con i vari ammortamenti, contratti, plusvalenze ecc.



Sul piano del gioco alla pari? non credo, loro si sono migliorati e noi spendendo qualcosa ci abbiamo perso abbastanza come gioco.


----------



## prd7 (30 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sul piano del gioco alla pari? non credo, loro si sono migliorati e noi spendendo qualcosa ci abbiamo perso abbastanza come gioco.



Sul piano del gioco non lo so, non ho la sfera di cristallo, valuterò a giugno 2013.


----------



## BB7 (30 Settembre 2012)

Ho spento la tv dopo il primo gol. Che bestemmie oh, ma solo noi siamo Sfigati che prendiamo 1 tiro 1 gol? Gli altri hanno sempre un rigorino a partita facile facile mah...


----------



## DannySa (30 Settembre 2012)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Sul piano del gioco non lo so, non ho la sfera di cristallo, valuterò a giugno 2013.



Beh si può già valutare adesso, loro hanno una manovra migliore dietro le punte dove facevano sempre confusione mentre noi con Pazzini abbiamo solo un contratto pesante visto che viene ritenuto un giocatore "importante" ed è mediocre al massimo, discontinuo e inutile. Del lato economico non me ne può fregare di meno, Cassano andava mandato via se scontento ma non all'inter dai, altrimenti se ne stava in tribuna fino a scadenza di contratto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Settembre 2012)

La Fiorentina gioca bene (magari avere Montella...),ma non ha ancora la tranquillità necessaria per gestire un big match.
Possiamo solo sperare in una carica di entusiasmo nel secondo tempo.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono TUTTE di un altro livello rispetto a noi.



Maryo che noi siamo inferiori a 7-8 squadre lo sappiamo da inizio anno.Purtroppo inutile farsi il sangue amaro,non siamo piu' il Milan di prima e mai piu' lo diventeremo e di trofei difficilmente ne vedremo piu'(da qui a 10 anni non vinceremo nulla)!

Sulla partita che dire,bel match,Fiorentina che fa la partita e l'Inter va di contropiede ed è molto pericolosa.Vedremo la ripresa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Settembre 2012)

la Fiorentina gioca benissimo ma non conclude...con un grande bomber potrebbero vincere la Serie A


----------



## prd7 (30 Settembre 2012)

Due squadre ballerine, con una squadra SERIA perderebbero e anche di brutto. L'inter sembra il milan di Leonardo.


----------



## Degenerate X (30 Settembre 2012)

Secondo giallo a Samuel no eh?


----------



## DannySa (30 Settembre 2012)

Samuel ha i falli illimitati, era secondo giallo e rosso.


----------



## Principe (30 Settembre 2012)

La fiorentina gioca 64 volte meglio di noi ..... Grazie mister


----------



## Petrecte (30 Settembre 2012)

L'Inter finisce in 10 se non cambia uno tra Samuel e Ranocchia.


----------



## Principe (30 Settembre 2012)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Due squadre ballerine, con una squadra SERIA perderebbero e anche di brutto. L'inter sembra il milan di Leonardo.



La Juve non è' una squadra seria?


----------



## Isao (30 Settembre 2012)




----------



## prd7 (30 Settembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> La Juve non è' una squadra seria?



In condizioni normali, la juve vincerebbe contro la fiorentina. Era la partita della vita per la squadra toscana e pur dominando non hanno vinto.
Rivedremo a Torino.


----------



## DannySa (30 Settembre 2012)

Speravo gli infilasse i tacchetti negli occhi, sprofondando dentro


----------



## prd7 (30 Settembre 2012)

Romulo è davvero bravo, ed è costato 2.5 milioni...


----------



## Ghantz (30 Settembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Il punto e' ma se lo abbiamo capito io è te un dirigente di calcio di serie a può fare una cosa del genere? Io penso che abbiano o perso la testa o non so più cosa pensare



Esatto 


If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> e il bello è che per il 90% del forum l'operazione era pure sensata.


Oddio penso che l'operazione non fosse ben accetta da molti....pagare pazzini 12M è stata follia lol



Principe ha scritto:


> Non e' questione di rimpiangere quello schifo di mezzo uomo il problema e' che non puoi scambiarlo con Pazzini se non hai i giocatori adatti a servirlo..... Persino borriello tatticamente nella nostra squadra sarebbe meglio di Pazzini e lo abbiamo visto con bojan che già è' stato 300 volte meglio semplicemente perché servono piedi buoni..... Visto che abbiamo il centrocampo scarso tecnicamente



Esatto


----------



## DannySa (30 Settembre 2012)

Gonzalo Rodriguez ahahhaha, oh ce l'ha messa tutta per dare i 3 punti all'inter, strada spianata adesso.
Chiudo.


----------



## prd7 (30 Settembre 2012)

Ecco, ci sono i tutelati e i non. Differenze tra i falli di Samuel e Gonzalo?


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Settembre 2012)

il rosso ci poteva stare ma samuel? ahhah ha fatto 20000 falli da giallo e non l'hanno fatto fuori ma per favore va


----------



## Principe (30 Settembre 2012)

Eh ovvio dai per favore ..... Arbitri determinanti


----------



## bubuevani (30 Settembre 2012)

Premesse:
L'Inter aveva la grana Pazzini, un giocatore non funzionale al progetto dell'allenatore, difficile da sbolognare per via di un'ultima stagione fallimentare(5 gol in 22 presenze) e un ingaggio alto. Oltre a questo c'è anche da aggiungere che, essendo stato pagato 20 milioni l'anno precedente , era alto il rischio di una minusvalenza. 

Il Milan doveva gestire il delicato caso Cassano, che aveva già manifestato il suo mal di pancia, ma che, essendo stato ingaggiato quasi gratis, era molto più semplice da collocare sul mercato.

In questo contesto cosa accade? Il Milan, oltre a sollevare l'Inter dal problema Pazzini, un giocatore fondamentalmente mediocre e poco strumentale a questa squadra, regala ai cuginastri un valore aggiunto, Cassano, facendogli inoltre un favore contabile attraverso un'elargizione di 7 milioni per scongiurare il rischio sopracitato.

Conclusioni:
Il Milan si ritrova un giocatore scarsamente competitivo oltre che assolutamente avulso dal proprio (non)gioco. A breve costituirà un problema a sua volta, poiché, essendo stato compiuto uno sforzo economico, non potrà essere facilmente accantonato.

L'Inter dispone di un valido calciatore che in questo inizio di stagione ha offerto buone prestazioni con continuità. Probabilmente la sua essenza di piantagrane non tarderà a palesarsi anche alla pinetina, ma intanto sta facendo più di quanto è lecito aspettarsi da Pazzini in questa stagione.


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2012)

bubuevani ha scritto:


> Premesse:
> L'Inter aveva la grana Pazzini, un giocatore non funzionale al progetto dell'allenatore, difficile da sbolognare per via di un'ultima stagione fallimentare(5 gol in 22 presenze) e un ingaggio alto. Oltre a questo c'è anche da aggiungere che, essendo stato pagato 20 milioni l'anno precedente , era alto il rischio di una minusvalenza.
> 
> Il Milan doveva gestire il delicato caso Cassano, che aveva già manifestato il suo mal di pancia, ma che, essendo stato ingaggiato quasi gratis, era molto più semplice da collocare sul mercato.
> ...



Perfetto. Ma c'era da aspettarselo.


----------



## DannySa (30 Settembre 2012)

Quando compri dal 20 agosto in poi con scambi messi su a caso proprio è normale che ci vai a perdere, se poi mandi via (perché Cassano s'è fatto mandare via) Cassano e lo regali ci hai perso su tutti i fronti, valutare Pazzini 12 mln è da malati mentali e questo qui che ha rifiutato anche offerte dall'estero poteva capitarci solo a noi, gli unici asini che aspettano gli ultimi 10 giorni per risolvere il mercato in uscita delle altre squadre, grande Galliani.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Settembre 2012)

a me dell'inter piace solo Guarin


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Settembre 2012)

cassano-pazzini è forse il primo scambio di sempre in cui ci guadagna l'inter...


----------



## Hammer (30 Settembre 2012)

bubuevani ha scritto:


> Premesse:
> L'Inter aveva la grana Pazzini, un giocatore non funzionale al progetto dell'allenatore, difficile da sbolognare per via di un'ultima stagione fallimentare(5 gol in 22 presenze) e un ingaggio alto. Oltre a questo c'è anche da aggiungere che, essendo stato pagato 20 milioni l'anno precedente , era alto il rischio di una minusvalenza.
> 
> Il Milan doveva gestire il delicato caso Cassano, che aveva già manifestato il suo mal di pancia, ma che, essendo stato ingaggiato quasi gratis, era molto più semplice da collocare sul mercato.
> ...



Parole sante


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> cassano-pazzini è forse il primo scambio di sempre in cui ci guadagna l'inter...



Lo dicemmo subito. Ma non ci voleva molto. Bastava capire solo un minimo di calcio.


----------



## S T B (30 Settembre 2012)

inutile dire chi parte favorito nel derby... e anche chi lo vincerà!


----------



## iceman. (30 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Quando compri dal 20 agosto in poi con scambi messi su a caso proprio è normale che ci vai a perdere, se poi mandi via (perché Cassano s'è fatto mandare via) Cassano e lo regali ci hai perso su tutti i fronti, valutare Pazzini 12 mln è da malati mentali e questo qui che ha rifiutato anche offerte dall'estero poteva capitarci solo a noi, gli unici asini che aspettano gli ultimi 10 giorni per risolvere il mercato in uscita delle altre squadre, grande Galliani.




ehh ma se ancora devi capire che il mercato si fa gli ultimi giorni..


----------



## juventino (30 Settembre 2012)

La Fiorentina ha pagato il notevole dispendio di energie nella partita di martedì con la Juve. L'Inter se riesce a trovare continuità può fare facilmente suo il piazzamento in Champions. Cassano e Milito la davanti in questa Serie A sono tanta roba e in difesa Jesus continua crescere.


----------



## Vinz (30 Settembre 2012)

Assurdo come gli abbiamo regalato Cassano e soldi in cambio di quel marcio di Pazzini. Cioè, non già siamo scandalosi, poi rinforziamo gli avversari... mamma mia, scambio degno del miglior dirigente del mondo.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Vediamo un po' che derby esce.L'anno scorso vinsero loro da sfavoriti,forse si ripete la cosa?

Comunque ecco le quote:

Milan 2.35 Pareggio 3.50 Inter 2.85


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Ottobre 2012)

Da quel poco che ho potuto vedere, la fiorentina ha fatto la partita e l'inter è andata avanti col contropiede. I Viola necessitano di una punta seria e di mandare via quel brocco di Ljaic.


----------



## iceman. (1 Ottobre 2012)

Ci asfaltano, ah no rientra peto


----------



## prebozzio (1 Ottobre 2012)

L'Inter lascia dietro spazi spaventosi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Francamente del fatto che sia andato via Cassano non mi interessa, non lo rimpiango. Ciò che mi dà fastidio è che abbiamo sostituito Cassano con un giocatore avulso dal gioco. Ci serviva un altro tipo di punta e se Fester avesse lavorato meglio al posto di Pazzini, per Cassano, sarebbe potuto arrivare qualcun'altro. Lo continuo a ripetere: Galliani non è la persona giusta a gestire un Milan ridimensionato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Ottobre 2012)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Francamente del fatto che sia andato via Cassano non mi interessa, non lo rimpiango. Ciò che mi dà fastidio è che abbiamo sostituito Cassano con un giocatore avulso dal gioco. Ci serviva un altro tipo di punta e se Fester avesse lavorato meglio al posto di Pazzini, per Cassano, sarebbe potuto arrivare qualcun'altro. Lo continuo a ripetere: Galliani non è la persona giusta a gestire un Milan ridimensionato.



Tutto questo lo quoto, e aggiungo anche i 7 milioni di euro aggiuntivi, regalati a Moratti... 
7 milioni buttati via in un'estate in cui sono stati a fare elemosina a tutto il mondo per avere giocatori in prestito gratuito...

Incompetenza totale.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Ottobre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> L'Inter lascia dietro spazi spaventosi.



Infatti io giocherei a 3 la davanti con Binho-Bojan-Elsha ma tanto sappiamo chi mettera' alla fine!


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (1 Ottobre 2012)

sta ***** obesa di cassano 4 gol in 4 partite diverse.
spazzini 3 gol tutti a bologna(rigore inesistente,papera del portiere,deviazione fortuita su un tiro di un giocatore del milan)...si prospetta un derby di *****


----------



## prebozzio (1 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Infatti io giocherei a 3 la davanti con Binho-Bojan-Elsha ma tanto sappiamo chi mettera' alla fine!


ElSha+Bojan o Robinho sarebbe l'ideale, perché i tre centrali dell'Inter soffrono attaccanti rapidi. Io giocherei con il Faraone e Bojan se Robinho non è al top, e con loro due Emanuelson che garantisce più copertura.


----------



## Lollo interista (1 Ottobre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> ElSha+Bojan o Robinho sarebbe l'ideale, perché i *tre* centrali dell'Inter soffrono attaccanti rapidi. Io giocherei con il Faraone e Bojan se Robinho non è al top, e con loro due Emanuelson che garantisce più copertura.



NON Juan Jesus


----------



## Prinz (1 Ottobre 2012)

tatticamente sono ridicoli, mi è sembrato di rivedere il 7+3 di Leonardo al Milan. Rispetto a noi sono messi meglio, non che ci voglia molto, hanno semplicemente qualche individualità in più


----------



## Heisenberg (1 Ottobre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> NON Juan Jesus



No è vero, juan jesus soffrè calaiò e valiani.


----------



## Livestrong (1 Ottobre 2012)

C'è poco da dire, stiamo già a -5. E, di questo passo, domenica andiamo a -8


----------



## Lollo interista (1 Ottobre 2012)

Sogno(a sti livelli siamo) una roba così:

Handanovic
Ranocchia Samuel Juan Jesus
Nagatomo Gargano Guarin Pereira
Coutinho
Milito Cassano/Palacio


----------



## Prinz (1 Ottobre 2012)

Coutinho attualmente è meglio di Sneijder


----------



## runner (1 Ottobre 2012)

i nuovi ladri!!


----------



## Gre-No-Li (1 Ottobre 2012)

Intanto quatta quatta, l'Inter si affaccia alle zone alte della classifica. Non è certo la squadra di un paio di anni fa, ma è sempre pericolosa.


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Ottobre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Sogno(a sti livelli siamo) una roba così:
> 
> Handanovic
> Ranocchia Samuel Juan Jesus
> ...



Una squadra del genere fra qualche giorno ce ne fa 3 minimo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lo dicemmo subito. Ma non ci voleva molto. Bastava capire solo un minimo di calcio.



infatti


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Ottobre 2012)

I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO ha scritto:


> sta ***** obesa di cassano 4 gol in 4 partite diverse.
> spazzini 3 gol tutti a bologna(rigore inesistente,papera del portiere,deviazione fortuita su un tiro di un giocatore del milan)...si prospetta un derby di *****



http://www.milanworld.net/announcement.php?f=19

Evitiamo certi linguaggi scurrili per cortesia.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Ottobre 2012)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tutto questo lo quoto, e aggiungo anche i 7 milioni di euro aggiuntivi, regalati a Moratti...
> 7 milioni buttati via in un'estate in cui sono stati a fare elemosina a tutto il mondo per avere giocatori in prestito gratuito...
> 
> Incompetenza totale.


E' un'operazione che in termini d bilancio però non ci è costata quasi niente. Il problema è che in campo non va il bilancio e un trasferimento deve avere sempre un senso, al di là del mero aspetto pecuniario. E lo scambio Cassano-Pazzini a livello tecnico ci ha indebolito, questo è un dato di fatto.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Aggiungo: Fester sembra che quando inizia il mercato non veda l'ora di chiuderlo il prima possibile, per stare a pancia all'aria a Forte dei Marmi o a rimpinguare la sua pancia da Giannino senza pensieri. 

Non ha troppa voglia di sbattersi. D'accordo, i soldi non sono molti, ma facendo quadrare il bilancio qualcosa di meglio con quel fatturato non solo poteva farlo, ma aveva il DOVERE di farlo.


----------



## Lollo interista (1 Ottobre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Una squadra del genere fra qualche giorno ce ne fa 3 minimo.



Vai tra,che il duo asado il tagliando derby lo fa a ogni costo


----------



## juventino (1 Ottobre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Sogno(a sti livelli siamo) una roba così:
> 
> Handanovic
> Ranocchia Samuel Juan Jesus
> ...



Anche per me è la formazione migliore per voi. E' non penso proprio sia un caso l'assenza da questa di Zanetti e Cambiasso.


----------



## Lollo interista (1 Ottobre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Anche per me è la formazione migliore per voi. E' *non penso proprio sia un caso l'assenza da questa di Zanetti e Cambiasso*.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Ottobre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vincono in scioltezza i viola.


Cvd


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Ottobre 2012)

... e *sette milioni* per...




=







Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Maverick (2 Ottobre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Sogno(a sti livelli siamo) una roba così:
> 
> Handanovic
> Ranocchia Samuel Juan Jesus
> ...



Guarin e' appesantito per ora.. Cambiasso garantisce piu "intelligenza" ma non corre.. ergo.. Gargano deve correre per lui... Pereira non mi convince ancora quindi secondo me er stramaccioni fara giocare la stessa formazione vista con i viola.

Vedo cmq un pareggio in questo derby.


----------

